

Show HN: Tasskr.  Re-written for the 5th time. - dan335
http://tasskr.com

======
chris_wot
Very neat. Lots of potential! If I can give some UI feedback (from my
perspective, of course!):

* The Plus buttons are a bit confusing. It says down the bottom to press "enter" to put in a new task, I added some notes, then clicked outside of the textarea field... then I pressed enter... yes, silly I know, but easy to make this mistake. Then I realised that the + inside the task creates a new task!

* Can't remove multiple tasks in one go - the popup makes this frustrating.

* the <-> is not working. Test case: add two new tasks to a project. I can't move the bottom one above the top one for some reason - it seems to move all the tasks/projects up and down...

* Add a new task - in the task tab, the textarea box is quite small. Click on another task, then go back to the newly created task - the textarea is the right size.

* If you click on add project, it is excellent that you have it says "Enter a project", but a suggestion is to not provide focus in the text area - the next time you click in there it clears the warning.

* If you add a subtask, then make increase the task size but move it outside of the window, then without releasing the mouse button drag it _above_ the task, then some odd javascript loop starts occuring and my browser (Firefox 11) freezes until it asks me to stop the script.

* What do the checkboxes do?

* What does the text in the very left hand panel signify? Seems to be projects? I seem to be getting old ones appearing... duplicates sometimes.

* Why a seperate mobile view? You could use CSS media queries to achieve the same functionality.

* Is there any reason why there is a script tag after the end </html> tag?

* Can you split the js out of the page and into their own files?

Please take this as constructive feedback :-)

------
noeltock
Really like the hierarchy, my only problem is it would be another app on top
of existing ones that already sync quite well and are fully mobile (i.e.
g-tasks).

------
ralphael
I really like the simplicity.

One thing, I originally viewed it on my iPhone and was going to suggest a
mobile version since I found display issues.

It wasn't until I viewed it on my PC that I saw you have a mobile button, on
the top right hand corner.

Maybe for the demo, if you detect a smart phone could you show the mobile
version?

Keep up the great work!

------
LiquidSummer
I completely love it, oh my god! I was looking for something like this to plan
out my revision timetable for my A-levels, this seems like the perfect tool to
use. Not only that, but it seems like an awesome tool to keep me motivated. I
really like that "task completed" section!

Thank you!

------
bherms
I like it... I've been wanting a simple, no-bullshit task app that allowed
subtasks. You may have just won me over.

One thing, though... Make the drag/drop icon area larger... Multiple times
I've gone to drag and just ended up selecting a bunch of stuff.

------
dont
This is awesome - you should make yours an UI wrapper for existing well
entrenched systems

------
dan335
Thanks for the feedback everyone! I woke up and was amazed to see 5000
visitors, wow.

------
Phr34Ck
I really love it. It looks like I'll finally start using a Todo app!

Just a small feature: Is it possible to add a default date for the tasks? I
had to look at the date twice in order to get the due date correctly.

------
LinaLauneBaer
Can you tell me what the "<\-->" (the button left to the delete button) button
is doing?

I like it that you can do most of the things with the keyboard - although this
is not really touch friends...

~~~
dan335
The plus button is to add a task.

The up/down arrow button is to reorder tasks. Click and drag, make sure your
cursor stays over the tasks. You can also re-order with shift+up/down.

------
ChrisNorstrom
Very nice. Sleek and easy UI. I designed a to-do list a long time ago. 4
years, 3 developers, and $2,000 later the 2.0 version still hasn't launched. I
learned a lot.

My recommendation is that deleting tasks needs to be a little easier. I hate
those "are you sure" dialog boxes but on the other hand you don't want users
accidentally deleting things. So do this: Make the user "double click" on the
trash can icon to delete a task. That solves the problem elegantly.

There's 2 glitches. When I added projects then deleted the projects, their
names still show up on the very left most panel. When I click their names
nothing happens and I can't get rid of them. I had to refresh the page to get
rid of them. When I click on mobile and then click the back button I get a red
error message saying "Error saving to server. Check Connection."

In Firefox 11 for Windows 7 when you click the task boxes (which highlight
blue) underneath the project's name the boxes change height slightly which is
really awkward behavior. Setting overflow:hidden on the elements seems to fix
it very nicely.

Color wise I wish it wasn't so grey. Too much grey can make a page look too
cloudy and gloomy. Lighten things up a bit.

In the right panel, the tabs [Schedule | Charts | Help | Task]. Change "Task"
to "notes". Otherwise it's confusing. And make the help tab the last one and
the Notes tab (Task tab) either the 1st or the 2nd tab. The font-size used for
them is also too big, use a font-size that's 95% of their current size. Also
the tabs need some room to breathe, give the #tabs ul a padding:0 0 0 4px;.
Also give #tabs ul li a padding:5px 8px 4px 8px;

Also you should show order and priority. There are 3 main panels. The left
(project names) the middle (task list), and the right (schedule, charts, help,
task/notes). In your css make the following changes: In #content
#rightContainer get rid of the border-left, and add box-shadow:-1px 0 2px
#666; and in #content #leftContainer get rid of the border-right and add box-
shadow:-1px 0 2px #666 inset; It'll look much better because now it gives the
app a slight 3D layered look. You could also do it in the opposite way (giving
#leftContainer a box-shadow:1px 0 2px #666;) to emphasize the left panel first
(which I think is more visually correct). It's just a little harder to do it
this way because you'll have to create an inset box shadow for the right panel
but because it uses tabs (with different divs on top) the inset box shadow
doesn't show up unless you give ALL of the divs inside of it a box-shadow:1px
0 2px #666 inset; as well.

The button-links up at the very top (Sign up, Sign in, Feedback/help, mobile)
should NOT be buttons but instead just links that are underlined. Get rid of
the single "sign up" link and instead change "Sign up to save your tasks" to
"Sign Up to change your tasks, it's free." and make the "Sign Up" part an
underlined link. Change "sign in" to "Log In". And change "header nav's"
padding to padding:2px 10px 0 0;

Make the changes and see if you like them.

~~~
ralph
A deletion done in error is normally realised pretty instantly; leave an `Undo
delete' at a single specific location for them to get it back.

[http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.co.uk/2007/06/quick-all-
actions...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.co.uk/2007/06/quick-all-actions-
should-have-undo.html)

~~~
badboy
+1 for undo option. I find undo always better than confirming deletion.

~~~
hollerith
Yes. This is pretty obvious.

~~~
hollerith
Since my comment (parent) is being downvoted, I will elaborate. In the
situation under discussion (deletion of a to-do item) a deletion will never
free up a significant amount of any resource (e.g., memory). In those cases,
it is pretty obvious to me that keeping the data and metadata of the to-do
item around so that the user can undelete it is better than popping up an
alert.

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
It got downvoted because HackerNews isn't like Reddit where you comment for
the purpose of just speaking your opinion. I learned this the hard way a few
times. Unless your comment contributes something to the conversation it's just
noise.

A rule of thumb is basically: Unless you have something important to add don't
add anything, otherwise it's just more mediocre comments to sort through.
That's why HN has good comments and less noise. Whereas at Reddit and forums
and comment systems on other sites, everyone and their grandmother chimes in.
Creating a monstrous wall of "thank you"s, "neat", "I agree"s and other
babble.

~~~
hollerith
Thank you.

------
corkill
I like the way your thinking with the schedule and the charts.

I think there is definitely desire for someone to gamify tasks and build in a
good daily schedule.

------
mgkimsal
<http://gyazo.com/8f7972ac6813c6957e0613b4492a8175>

"undefined Completed"

------
epaga
Like the UI, kind of like Workflowy plus a calendar.

In the help it says "Dates and times must be seperated by a comma." - should
be "separated"

------
dicroce
I'd really like to be able to share a project with other members...

~~~
dan335
If I find an simple easy way I'll re-write it again with sharing :D Meteor.js
looks promising.

------
Myrth
Nice. If you put "Task 10:00 Monday" it schedules for "5 days ago"

------
papatron
Really great usability. I'd use it like a shot if it used https

~~~
dan335
<https://tasskr.herokuapp.com/>

~~~
papatron
Great, this is something I'd pay for

------
tectonic
This is well done!

------
guynamedloren
Not a huge fan of the design, but nicely done.

~~~
dan335
What is an example of a design you like?

~~~
guynamedloren
Asana is nice and clean.

------
sejje
Typing "yes" for a task leaves a blank line.

------
danso
You should rethink putting the add and trash and move controls all in the same
vicinity. The buttons are all but unusable on the iPad.

In general, the design overall could use more breathing room

------
eof
This is really nice.

It seems the schedule ought to update and/or be able to hide completed items.

